# Hola



## danchaput (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I've registered here as I have decided to sell my much loved original Faema E61. Having a nose around and getting my post count up before I can list it.

Going to get a feel for the forum and see what's what. Maybe chat to some of you later










Dan


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome Dan, be looking out for your machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

danchaput said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've registered here as I have decided to sell my much loved original Faema E61. Having a nose around and getting my post count up before I can list it.
> 
> ...


Hi dan , and welcome

Please make sure you read the sales rules before posting up your machine,a nd that you post it in the correct thread , will look forward to seeing it photos of It .

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11866-Coffee-Forums-UK-Classifieds-Usage-Guidelines

Hope you find the forum useful and you stay around after the sale .

Cheers


----------

